# Labor day project!



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Tomorrow I will be in the bedroom: shampooing the carpet, dusting the ceilings, ceiling fan, wiping down the walls, washing the curtains, dusting and polishing all the furniture, and re-arranging the furniture. Oh, also organizing the drawers on the computer desk that's in there. Wish me luck, and good luck on your projects!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Feels good when it is all done doesn't it! Been going through *ALL* the kids clothes. Six bags getting ready to go and I am almost finished. Supposed to tackle my bookshelves next. That is so much harder. I really NEED all my books! LOL Wish me luck........


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I am in Moses Lake visiting my sis and bil, so my Labor Day project is canning with her. I have the last canner load of applesauce processing in the water bath canner - I haven't done an accurate count yet, but I think it's about 38-40 pints. Tomorrow we tackle the peaches! I have 2 boxes to put up - mostly in halves, but maybe some jam while I'm at it. We don't want to spend all day canning - I want to go sightseeing in Spokane tomorrow. Then it's home on Wed and time to tackle chores at home.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I'm finally finished! Everything looks and smells soooooooo much better! I can sleep tonight!  Thanks for the modivation and keep up the work on your projects!


----------

